# Found BOV I like, now need help/advice



## semperscott

The criteria I have set for my BOV are; 4x4, truck, crew cab, old school look, dependable/rugged, and easy to get spare parts and to work on.
I found a truck just SE of Phoenix, AZ that I think will meet most of those requirements and is really cool looking as well.
I am not a mechanic, but with tools and lots of time I can work on engines. Would like recommendations on a good mechanic in that area if anybody knows one, as I would like the truck checked for mechanical and structural soundness.

Here are the truck stats:
- 1944 W62 Frame and running gear that has had a second Dodge Power Wagon cab added to it by stretching the frame 18 inches.

- 1991 5.9 Cummings Diesel, AT, PS, PB (hanging breaks) automatic.
(don't know what all that means )

- 6x6, 11:00x16's

- Top speed 55 mmph

The interior is rough but nothing I could not fix myself.
Any and all suggestions and advice welcome.


----------



## semperscott

This picture did not appear on my last msg so hope it appears here.


----------



## Tirediron

That is a promising rig, the cummins can be easily (rediculusly easy) made manual shut down. the 55 mph top speed is that top cruising speed or max speed against the governor ?? not real fond of the automatic behind the cummins


----------



## semperscott

I would prefer manual trasmission as well. In msg from owner (who did the work) said top speed of 55 mph. Has been used truck as a daily drive.


----------



## Sentry18

That thing is awesome! I imagine it in OD green with a white star on the door.


----------



## Zanazaz

Nice! That's a great find.


----------



## Friknnewguy

Very nice ride . Extra special because I'm a Dodge guy .


----------



## semperscott

I think OD Green with the OD Green & Black USA flag painted on both side doors would look great.


----------



## Bandit

I think it's really cool but, how much fuel will that beast carry and how far will that get you. If you have a bug out location picked out already will it get you there on one tank and / or what you can carry? As far as it's ability to get you where you want to go, I imagine it would get you to most places.


----------



## semperscott

Since I live at my BOL that is not a problem. I also plan on installing extended fuel tanks as well as two 5 gallon fuel cans; one mounted on each side.


----------



## NaeKid

I am seeing 5-bolt wheels so I am not sure what kind of axles there are under the stretch'd PowerWagon ... if they are top-loader Rockwell 2.5-ton axles, the reason for the top-speed of 55mph is that they are geared to 6.13:1 ... amazing torque to the ground, but, the motor would be screaming to get upto that kind of speed ... 

Can you get a picture of the front / rear axles and how the drive-shafts are setup?

It could a very awesome rig!!! I am totally jealous!


----------



## VUnder

That is a nice truck. I would drive it everyday. But, you might be better off finding a 91 dodge 4x4 crew cab. Parts availability for that old power wagon are difficult now. Plus, I wouldn't want a slush box transmission either. I would want a standard with a manual linkage, no slave cylinders. Maybe some solid skid steer tires to put on if things get bad. No air compressors will be available. Just think of all the cutting torch fabricated parts on that old power wagon. I have made things like that before, and they lasted a long time and are still running. I am building a Toyota pickup now with a ford engine and transmission, front and rear ends. It is going to be shipped to Costa Rica when I am done. They want it built like old school with breaker points, carb, and straight axles on both ends.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

Nice. Mad Max that thing out and post pics


----------



## zombieresponder

VUnder said:


> That is a nice truck. I would drive it everyday. But, you might be better off finding a 91 dodge 4x4 crew cab. Parts availability for that old power wagon are difficult now. Plus, I wouldn't want a slush box transmission either. I would want a standard with a manual linkage, no slave cylinders. Maybe some solid skid steer tires to put on if things get bad. No air compressors will be available. Just think of all the cutting torch fabricated parts on that old power wagon. I have made things like that before, and they lasted a long time and are still running. I am building a Toyota pickup now with a ford engine and transmission, front and rear ends. It is going to be shipped to Costa Rica when I am done. They want it built like old school with breaker points, carb, and straight axles on both ends.


On board air is not difficult to set up with a converted A/C compressor.


----------



## d_saum

VUnder said:


> Plus, I wouldn't want a slush box transmission either.


I hear this a lot.. and never quite understood the reasoning. Care to explain what's so bad about an automatic tranny? (trust me, I have nothing against manuals, I own 2... but don't see what all the fuss is about)


----------



## LincTex

NaeKid said:


> if they are top-loader Rockwell 2.5-ton axles, the reason for the top-speed of 55mph is that they are geared to 6.13:1 ... amazing torque to the ground, but, the motor would be screaming to get up to that kind of speed ...


That was my first thought - I would never own a vehicle geared so low unless I was "dragging logs off the mountain".

I also would not bother with the tandem rear axles... they are more of a disadvantage than an advantage.

This thing will get lousy MPG. The diesel engine should not be held against the governor all day to reach a measly 55 MPH, either.



Tirediron said:


> That is a promising rig, the Cummins can be easily (rediculusly easy) made manual shut down. the 55 mph top speed is that top cruising speed or max speed against the governor ?? not real fond of the automatic behind the cummins


Yep, no electricity needed to make that engine run. The Bosch VE pump is easy to work on with very little specialty tools needed.

Automatics do well behind gas motors. 6BT-5.9's make too much torque for any automatic to last very long. It's nothing to get 800 lbs ft of torque from a 6BT-5.9.

Cummins, not Cummings


----------



## semperscott

Great feedback, suggestions and advice! I appreciate each of you who took the time to respond.

Currently waiting for pics of undercarriage, axles, driveshafts, etc. and will post them as soon as I get them.

I will soon be moving from TX to the NW portion of AR and the truck will be a work/farm truck. I like the tandem rear axles due to the terrain and that I just might be using the truck to haul logs and stones to build my home. I do not want it geared low and would need to change that. An average speed of 55-60 mph would be fine. I like automatic transmission but due to terrain and expected use of truck I want a manual transmission.

My dilemma is the fuel; diesel will store long but I've been told diesel engines are harder to work on than gas engines.

Again, any and all suggestions, comments and advice is wanted.


----------



## LincTex

semperscott said:


> I've been told diesel engines are harder to work on than gas engines.


Most of the time, you won't need to.

I did have to change the VE injection pump on my 4BT once. I had had it "quit" for a second or two while driving, but it always kept running. One day, it didn't. The Diesel shop that went through the pump said sometimes the VE pumps will do that. Nothing inside really looked all the bad (nothing obvious, anyway)....so frikkin' weird.....

I saw another good IP on eBay and nabbed it for about $250 or so as a spare (it was almost $900 to go through my "bad" pump!). Not getting caught with my pants down again....

Other than that, never had another problem at all. Diesels run forever but you just have to take care of them. VERY SELDOM does anything break.


----------



## Jason

The truck is awesome. I love it! Just to play devils's advocate, it's definately unique and stands out. I personally like to use the "gray man" philosophy and not draw any unnecessary attention to myself and thet's not the truck for that. Another negative is the price/availability of parts, including tires, which has already been mentioned in this thread. I'm not all that familliar with Diesel truck engines but we have Diesel farm tractors and the older ones are built like tanks and will run forever, and yes they are easy to work on.

The truck is beautiful and I hope you enjoy every minute you drive it. I'm not trying to make it sound bad, just trying to point out a couple things you may want to watch for. If I had the opportunity, I'd buy one of those in a minute. Please keep this pics coming!


----------



## LongRider

WOW that is truly a *MAGNIFICENT TRUCK*


----------



## VUnder

d_saum said:


> I hear this a lot.. and never quite understood the reasoning. Care to explain what's so bad about an automatic tranny? (trust me, I have nothing against manuals, I own 2... but don't see what all the fuss is about)


One drop of water can wipe one out. I was in Panama driving around the canal in an old Scout. One transmission line started leaking and sprayed all my fluid out and I was stranded. The new ones have a half dozen or more solenoids inside the transmission, running in the fluid. Not good if an EMP happens. I have a shop here. I work on older transmissions. These new ones are two grand to have fixed, and that is a cheap price. Neighbor bought a car and the transmission quit. Took it and had it rebuilt, was twenty five hundred, still didn't work. Went to the dealership and they took it all down and said the transmission was fine, was three thousand. Then they start looking around and it was a fifty dollar part on the engine. So, now the neighbor has ninety five hundred in a twenty five hundred dollar car. I personally don't like to spend my money like that. He sold the car a couple months ago for twenty five.

I do have an automatic myself. It is in my 76 F 250, and I moved a trailer house with it a few weeks ago. Transmission has never been out of the truck. I don't know why all the new ones are so over engineered. I also have a Standard High Boy sitting by the shop with just a cab on it, and sometime I will swap the body of my auto to the standard 4x4 frame. Probably over the winter.

I have another small truck in the shop now, broke reverse band, eighteen hundred. Have a small truck that has the middle band, twenty three hundred. That is just for the transmission work, not the price of the trucks. Not much of a fan of the new automatics. Las week I got one it that has a 454 and a turbo 400, and it has been sitting for years on cinder blocks behind a house. Fired it up and all runs good, put wheels and tires on it, all drives out good. But again, it is old school....


----------



## worldengineer

What happens if you break your ankle and you just so happen to be driving a straight drive? Nothing good I assure you. Automatic transmissions are reliable. Everything breaks its just a fact of life.


----------



## cnsper

Then you use your hands and a stick. Automatics are junk in my opinion. Hate them with a passion. Love my 4x4 standard transmission. Even the transfer case requires a stick to put in gear.

Now for a vehicle like the OP posted, I would look more into getting a deuce and a half. You can get one for around $2500. Those things are designed to run on anything. Oil, transmission fluid, diesel etc. I can see a lot of vehicles after SHTF with no oil in the differentials, oil pans and transmissions... LOL Oh and being 6 wheel drive, you can go through or over barricades. They are truly awesome machines and difficult to break.

Spare parts you will need to stock up on..
1. Fuel Filters
2. Starters
3. Fuel pumps
4. extra hoses and belts
5. Fuel injectors
6. Clutches
7. Who needs breaks?


----------



## worldengineer

Hands a stick? That'll work well. I was just pointing out the fact that even straight drives will have their weakness. 

Suppose you need another member of your group to drive. Not everyone, actually very few, are any sort of proficient with straight drive vehicles. This would limit your driver making he/she the only one who could drive and not allowing them much if any rest in certain situations.

Automatice transmission do fail that cannot be disputed, but I know that one of the trucks we have has kept running on this same transmission for 30 years and their are many others that have lasted longer than that. It can almost be gaurunteed that you will run out of fuel post SHTF before your transmission will give out. 

Proper maintenance is needed to maintain a vehicle. Like other items in a preppers arsenal.


----------



## Tirediron

A properly maintained automatic is as or more reliable than a standard, and modern manual transmission is not cheap to fix either, the main advantage in my opinion is that a manual can be pull or roll started, and as far as I know most automatics, can't unless you have a powerglide or early C-4,


----------



## cnsper

worldengineer said:


> Hands a stick? That'll work well. I was just pointing out the fact that even straight drives will have their weakness.


And I was pointing out that you can run something like the gas pedal to drive with one leg. I have done it and it is not pretty but you can do it. Once you get going it is all gas pedal. Besides with a diesel there is normally enough torque to get the truck moving.



> A properly maintained automatic is as or more reliable than a standard, and modern manual transmission is not cheap to fix either, the main advantage in my opinion is that a manual can be pull or roll started, and as far as I know most automatics, can't unless you have a powerglide or early C-4,


I saw someone try to pull start a Kubota diesel one time. Clutch was in nice pretty one inch squares and the tractor was so new they had to wait on a clutch to come from Japan. Their dad was pissed... LOL

I have to disagree with you on the automatic being more reliable than the standard. Also I would not have a new truck of any kind. Too many things to go wrong. My truck is the newest I will ever have. 1982 the next one is probably going to be mid to late 60's.

Besides, if you have a standard, there will not be anyone to steal it. They don't know how to drive stick shifts any more... LOL My truck does not even have an ignition switch in it. Apparently they lost the key in the past and rewired it to a push button and a toggle switch. I don't even have a key for the doors so I never lock it, even in town.


----------



## d_saum

Well, first of all, let me apologize to the OP.. I didn't mean to hijack this thread! :ignore: 

Secondly.. I am a HUGE fan of manual trannys, and currently own 2. One in my Challenger, and the other in my little econobox Honda that I use as a commuter. LOVE THEM! I've owned several 4x4 trucks with manuals, and given the choice, would absolutely choose a stick over an auto almost every time. That being said... I've also owned PLENTY of automatics, and like VUNder stated, am not fond of the newer ones, but the older ones... I would have absolutely zero hesitation about having an old TH350/400/700r etc, in my BOV. Those trannys are bulletproof, I know.. I've abused them plenty over the years. Also, the ford autos are just as good as far as I know (again, I'm speaking of the old ones), not too sure about the dodge/chrysler ones though. 

And lastly... any update from the OP? Did you get that beast or not? Dying to know over here!


----------



## Startingout-Blair

I learned on a standard and drive 2 1/2 tons in the Army. Can't do it now because of left leg paralysis.


----------



## semperscott

Great discussing! Keep the comments, advice, and suggestions coming.


----------



## LongRider

semperscott said:


> I would prefer manual trasmission as well. In msg from owner (who did the work) said top speed of 55 mph. Has been used truck as a daily drive.


If you do not buy it I would love to get a crack at it. Once option you have is a split tranny. Keep the low end power you want and still be able to drive at reasonable highway speeds. I'd convert it to propane steel valve seats. New carb or fuel injection system and you'd be good to go. Motor will last forever and you can refuel at home, have enough fuel stored to last a life time.


----------



## semperscott

Oh, I do plan on buying it. I am just waiting on the money to come through; was told it could be as soon as next week and the worst it won't come till Christmas. The only good thing is I know for sure its coming.

Since it is over 1,000 miles from me I plan on riding my motorcyle out there to get it. I am still looking for a good mechanic in the area that can give it a good look over before I fork out the money. 

He has a couple of other good looking trucks there for sale as well.


----------



## Tirediron

You might want to find out which automatic is behind the Cummins, by the top speed description, it is probably a 3 speed direct , a .74 overdrive should put you at 65 mph @ 2500 rpm. where as 1 to 1 would put you at 47 mph @ 2500 rpm, (36 inch tire and 6.13 differential ratio)


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Ifin the old girl will do what yall lookin fer I'd say do it.

Couple a thins I noticed, yer gonna wan't somethin over that radiator ta protect it better. Lots a room between them bars fer stuff ta poke holes in it.

Next, that radiator hose comin out the front an along the passengers wheel well gonna need some protectin to.


----------



## lonewriter

This is a nice BOV, great find! Personally, I want a deuce and a half but to each their own.


----------

